
IPad Usability Study Reveals What We Do and Don’t Like In Apps - ppjim
http://gigaom.com/apple/ipad-usability-study-reveals-what-we-do-and-dont-like-in-apps/
======
Apple-Guy
they _forgot_ to mention the faux study has a minuscule sample size of 16
people.

